# what was this for?



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

can anyone tell me what this was used for? strange mark on the bottom.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 5, 2005)

strange stamp on the bottom.


----------



## classicmonsters (Jul 5, 2005)

Creamer!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi jme-jett -
 It's a restaurant china creamer. I can't make out the bottom stamp but the forum below will tell you exactly what you have. Good luck.

 http://www.restaurantwarecollectors.com/forums/


----------

